# Stuff you need to know after the ammo bans..



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I recall, years ago, drilling some flash holes oversized on .45 ACP brass I was using with those plastic, primer-powered indoor "Target 45" bullets Speer used to sell. I seem to also recall being warned not to mix those cases with my others, as the oversized flash holes would cause normal firing pressures to do bad things to primers.

As I say, this was a long time ago and memory is fuzzy. But should we worry about doing this Boxer conversion and having the wrong sized flash holes?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

if the flash hole is oversize and the ammo is stored primer down then powder can work its way into the primer area causing increased pressures----or so the rumor says??


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So ifin ya keep em standin on there heads they'd be OK? Cause I got lots a them layin round I'd like ta use. Maybe the key be the right size flash hole? Anybody know what size that there might be?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

They should be a bit larger than the depriving pin. That would be easy enough to check.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The information I've found gives anywhere from .074 to .082 thousandths. Some of the target ammo uses smaller diameter primer holes. The larger holes (over .082) are _sometimes_ detrimental to accuracy although some range time would be worth it just to be sure. A lot will depend on the powder/primer/bullet/cartridge combination in question.


----------

